# Favorite Irish Whiskey?



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Irish whiskeys and love to pair them with some of my sweeter smokes. My all time favorite is Midletons Very Rare, but my favorite affordable one is Redbreast. What's your favorite?


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 on the Redbreast- Jameson 12 years is very good as well... that's all I have in my Irish playbook, I need to work on it some more!


----------



## nny12345 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Red Breast as well. Green Spot was one that was particularly good when I was over there for my honeymoon recently, but I haven't been able to find it in our area. I'll always remember dublin though, if for nothing more than turning the corner from Trinity College to find a glowing golden sign that read "Whiskey and Cigars". That place was awesome.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Bushmills Black.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ajk170 said:


> +1 on the Redbreast- Jameson 12 years is very good as well... that's all I have in my Irish playbook, I need to work on it some more!


try jameson gold.....a tad pricey at like $65 (il price) but leaps above the 12 and i really liked the 12 till then....so maybe dont try the gold lol


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Bushmills Black.


I haven't had many Irish whiskeys, but this was probably my favorite too.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Jameson


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

+1 Jameson


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Jameson

I had the Red Breast Single Pot Still 12yr the other day... at $80/bottle.... it burned a good bit! I didn't care for it too much at all. I'd rather have four bottles of Jameson to one bottle of it.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Ouch that's crazy. I pay $45 for the 12yr Redbreast and find it to be one of the smoothest budget whiskeys I've ever had. I do drink all of my whiskey neat, and my favorite drink is Ardbeg scotch. These Irish whiskeys seem like koolaid after drinking that stuff.


----------



## Daytona955i (Jul 3, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Jameson. The 12 year has an appreciable difference to it.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Tullamore Dew is my go to, then Jamesons


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll +1 Midletons Very Rare. It's by far my favorite Irish Whiskey.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm going to need to try that Midletons. My curiosity is peaked


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Do try it if you get a chance. I discovered it while flipping through a spirits review / tasting note book I picked up off of Amazon.com: Kindred Spirits 2 (9780980123838): F. Paul Pacult: Books (Very highly recommended by the way - even if you don't agree with all of his reviews it really helps to steer towards some of the best drinks without wasting money on mediocrity. I think the fellow that had written the book had called it the #1 whiskey in the world - this coming from a guy who reviewed multiple $1000+ bottles in this book. Not bad for a bottle that can be had for just over $100. I'm going to Ireland next month, and I'm going to tour the Midleton distillery, so I'll be sure to post up the pics and info I gather when I get back.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweeeet!

I will look forward to seeing your pics.

Have a great trip! :wave:


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Midletons is excellent! but for a little more affordable everyday i like Feckin


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Although I have never tried it my friends from work swear by Paddy. Now I just have to find a bottle.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a bottle of Kilbeggan 18 year irish whiskey that sits right beside my bottle of Glenfiddich Gran Reserva 21 year single malt Scotch whiskey. I think the Kilbeggan 18 year is by far my favorite Irish whiskey, however since I don't make the big bucks anymore it, like my Glenfiddich, have been delegated to special occasions only. I also have a bottle of Jameson that I drink on a more regular basis due to it's more affordable nature.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kelsier said:


> I'm a huge fan of Irish whiskeys... What's your favorite?


The kind that comes from Scotland and is missing the word "Irish" in it...


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The kind that comes from Scotland and is missing the word "Irish" in it...


Have you tried Connemara? Peat smoked and only double distilled. Pretty much a Scotch made in Ireland. One of my favorite's from Ireland, but I pretty much share your opinion.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

"How can you identify an Irish pirate? He's the one with patches over both eyes. "

That's how ye drink irish whiskey, blind!

--From your token scotch thread buster.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Bushmills Black.


Can't go wrong with the Black Bush!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The kind that comes from Scotland and is missing the word "Irish" in it...


^^Now that was funny. I have to remember that one


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

-Red Breast 12yr
-Michael Collins Single Malt (the whiskey guy at total wine said all his Irish customers buy only the Michael Collins options)



thebayratt said:


> Jameson
> 
> I had the Red Breast Single Pot Still 12yr the other day... at $80/bottle.... it burned a good bit! I didn't care for it too much at all. I'd rather have four bottles of Jameson to one bottle of it.


Umm.... what kind of taxes do you have? That stuff is $40 a bottle here and is a steal for a 12yr single malt at that price and quality.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The kind that comes from Scotland and is missing the word "Irish" in it...


Correct answer. There is a reason Scotland has 90 distillers and Ireland has...... 4.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah Yeah.. Scotch is good.. They're too different to compare though. I think Scotch>Irish>Gin>Bourbon>Tequila>Rum>Vodka but hell it's not really fair to compare genres. Now specific products in that genre - thats where the fun comes in. They are all different takes on a similar theme and can be compared much more easily. But I guess in the end its all opinion anyway so I'll go have a dram of Ardbeg and shut up. :al


----------

